# Need Help Selling Poetry.



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Anyone know how I can sell my poetry online? Need help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

You might get a few ideas from these. Watch out for scams, although I'm sure you've got your head screwed on. :wink:

http://www.sff.net/people/neile/how.to.sell.poetry.htp
http://www.netpoets.com/market/
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Where_can_you_sell_your_poems Not sure how legit that one is.
http://www.ehow.com/how_4498175_sell-your-poetry.html

<3


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

ty Lyns 

I'll check them out for sure. <3


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

No worries, I gotta go, talk tomorrow. Goodnight. <3


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

The second one you linked seems to be the best choice- it's really helpful!


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Interesting links


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Great, glad it helped. 

I liked some of the ideas in the last link. A while back I wrote some short poems, somebody suggested that they may be good for the the short verses you get in greeting cards, I might look into that now too.


----------

